# Please answer my question!



## Dovennfur (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi, I'm probably stupid even considering getting a fursuit, because i'm only 11. But I've wanted a fursuit for so long, and I would love visiting the old people's home in it, because they would love it so much. I've watched basically anything I can about fursuiting. I want to do dance competitions. I only want a small partial, or even just a head. I think if I started saving and doing more jobs, I could probably afford a cheap one next year sometime. If I did get enough money, mum would be perfectly fine with buying me one.  I know you guys will probably say no, but does anyone else think I could possible get one?


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 28, 2016)

Most definitely! I'm old enough to be your father, yet I plan on getting a full fursuit!


----------



## Caecus (Nov 28, 2016)

Partial suits are about 500$ so it is all about money. Just the head could be about 300$


----------



## Rant (Nov 28, 2016)

You're going to want quality, so don't be cheap. If you're 11 you might as well drop enough money to get a partial to last you well into adulthood. Also be very very sure about the design and character. 

Some suit makers do take payments, talk to them and see if they can work with you.


----------



## Dovennfur (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow thanks!


----------



## Dogsasko (Nov 28, 2016)

I think it would be _ very_ 
*Possible to do so*.


----------



## Royn (Nov 28, 2016)

Are you 18, or actually 11....?


----------



## Dogsasko (Nov 29, 2016)

The


Royn said:


> Are you 18, or actually 11....?


 they're probably 11.


----------



## Royn (Nov 29, 2016)

well, if that is the case, this option still applies. More research!  Make yourself!  A first head/paws/feet (Partial)  Can be made very cheaply out of foam/fur, and look exceptional.  Can tell you the gratification of knowing you grew your own fur is flipping awesome.  If you are even a bit crafty you can do it.  You are obviously not at all stupid, you are apparently highly motivated, and your listed purpose for fur is very honorable.  Grew my own fur.  Still have same fur after all these years.  Have many compliments for fur, as serious and slightly menacing as it is.  Point is.  YOU control your evolution, from birth to final form.  As stated, VERY gratifying!  IF, at any point, you believe a "Professional" Would suit you better, then jump up.    First fur.... Grow yourself.  I believe you can do it, based only on your post.


----------



## Voltorb (Dec 7, 2016)

You'll probably have to make your own unless you get your parents help, most if not all builders will not work with people under 18 as they can not enter legal contracts.


----------



## (Crow) (Dec 14, 2016)

Dovennfur said:


> avi



.avi hah nice one


yeah do get a suit keep going you will love it work hard and get that dream suit you want. remember be creative and plan what you want your suit to look like

but don't forget you will get taller

also good luck!!

!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Dovennfur said:


> Hi, I'm probably stupid even considering getting a fursuit, because i'm only 11. But I've wanted a fursuit for so long, and I would love visiting the old people's home in it, because they would love it so much. I've watched basically anything I can about fursuiting. I want to do dance competitions. I only want a small partial, or even just a head. I think if I started saving and doing more jobs, I could probably afford a cheap one next year sometime. If I did get enough money, mum would be perfectly fine with buying me one.  I know you guys will probably say no, but does anyone else think I could possible get one?



Omg how... I'm 11 and I'm saving up right now... How is there another 11 year old furry... How


----------



## KyreKye (Apr 5, 2017)

i heard 11 year old furry im here


----------



## KyreKye (Apr 5, 2017)

I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE IVE MET MY PEOPLE


----------



## MT45 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey there! You do not have to be a specific age to start fursuiting, that's for sure. Just remember that you may have to buy another fursuit when you get older, simply because you will grow out of your old one. I second the idea of maybe trying to see if you could put something together yourself, or saving up and getting a quality partial that will last you all the way until you're all finished up growing. I'm 18, and I just commissioned my first partial. I've been wanting a fursuit ever since I got into the fandom back in 2011 or 2012.


----------



## Keefur (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes.  You don't want to have a full suit at your age.  Suits are expensive and time consuming to make.  You should make a head, hand paws, and a tail first.


----------

